# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for June is.....



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

Sydney Magic collection (3) by alex1030!.........:thumbsup: 








..... AND the runner up is....

Still learning by Malachite!.......:thumbsup: 







Thankyou for voting.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats Alex1030 for your potm win, and malachite for runner up.  Awesome images...very well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 25, 2006)

Great work by all!!  Congrats Alex!!


----------



## Alison (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## jemmy (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah!!  Very happy with the results.. Congratulations guys - and Malachite~ may have to change the title of 'still learning' to 'bloody good'
xx


----------



## airgunr (Jul 26, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex1030 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW, have been busy in my new job recently, just come and saw this. THank you very much for all the votes and comment!!!


----------



## Adam_Safar (Jul 29, 2006)

I love them! 
Inspiring. 
Great work!


----------



## Mohain (Jul 30, 2006)

Both very good photos there, very well done


----------



## Chase (Jul 30, 2006)

Excellent shots, both well deserved votes!


----------



## PNA (Aug 1, 2006)

Excelent choices!


----------

